# Husky Starcraft?



## Voxy (Nov 10, 2010)

He's one of the most popular shoutcaster's in America, google/youtube him if you like starcraft.

I really have this sneaking suspicion that he's a little bit of a furry in his heart, at the very least I know he's a dog person 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Bernad (Nov 10, 2010)

I would say he would be a normal person.


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd say, he's yet another shoutcaster looking for popularity on youtube.


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 10, 2010)

FFS. Why can't people use an animal as part of their username without being lumped together with us freaks anymore?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 10, 2010)

what the fuck is a shoutcaster?


----------



## Willow (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not entirely sure what a shoutcaster is, but what I do know is that just because someone is an animal lover, has an animal in their name, etc. that does NOT make them a furry. 

Only when you say "hey, I'm going to be a furry" are you furry. Kindly stop trying to label people unless it's a proven fact.


----------



## Voxy (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow, a little bit more of a bite in this discussion then I thought. I don't generally even call myself a furry unless forced into some semantical game. I talk to him from time to time when he's not busy and I'm not saying just because it's in his name or because he's an animal lover. I see that this conversation is going no where though...

I was really asking people that have watched his shoutcasts. If you don't know anything about him then don't respond, I think if you followed him a little you'd understand where the curiosity comes from. He has a lot of the behavior and uses a fursona style avatar from time to time as his logo. I know that doesn't mean that "oh he's totally a furry" or something along those lines.

And when I say "a little bit furry in his heart" I'm not trying to sit here and label anyone, more trying to understand and identify characteristics of people that call themselves "furries" in other people that I interact with in my life. I've known more then a few furries (including my last partner) who were secretly furries and artists, but hid their liking for the fandom away in a corner as to not hold stigmas against themselves.


Regardless of what I say, if the conversation seems as though it's going to be so harsh I might as well mosey away from having a curious discussion on the subject anymore...


----------



## Whosat (Nov 11, 2010)

You actually know him, or you've talked online? Either way that's pretty neat. From the vids I've seen of his I can't really say, but I would think he's just a normal person who though the "husky" handle was cool.


----------



## Isen (Nov 12, 2010)

HEY IT'S H TO THE USKY HUSKY HERE MISSING ANOTHER HUGE BATTLE BECAUSE I AM MAKING A JOKE ABOUT THIS PROBE OVER HERE IN THE CORNER OF THE MAP

Anyway
From the Husky vs. a newbie friend (actually day9) video:
"So, do you actually own a husky?"
"No."
"...then _why_?"

There's no reason to think he is and it doesn't really matter one way or another.  If you really need to know, try emailing him.  So yeah, if his style doesn't annoy you and you're looking more for entertainment than in-depth analysis, Husky is alright.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 13, 2010)

Day[9] > all other SC casters


----------



## Voxy (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm really into husky when I want to giggle but I go to 9 or PSY when I'm trying to learn... anything. Oh, and I <3 annharis, that's cause he's a sweetheart.


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 18, 2010)

Husky owns! 

As far as the logo goes, it only makes sense to have one that represents one's name. His name is huskystarcraft, after all.


----------



## Isen (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh god what is this

[yt]fzMhh8zhTiY[/yt]


----------



## Rocelin13 (Nov 27, 2010)

Husky is my favorite Starcraft commentator. He puts so much humor into his commentaries.


----------

